# Litter ideas



## LionBunn (Jul 7, 2011)

I adopted a Lionhead last night from a rescue. The rescue uses feline pine but i'm looking for alternatives is possible. Right now he's using carefresh. He's already litter trained. I know to stay away from clumping cat litters. I looked up critter litter and it has bad reviews on the pet store sites. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 7, 2011)

I use wood stove pellets, which is the same thing as feline pine, only 1/4 of the price. A bag of feline pine sells ~$20 and a bag of stove pellets ~$5.
I get mine at a feed store, any store that sells wood stove should carry them. I found them at Wal-mart here too. 
I fill the bottom of the litter tray with pellets then cover it in hay.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 7, 2011)

Maybe tractor supply.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 7, 2011)

Like this? 
http://www.tractorsupply.com/heatin...cessories/wood-fuel-pellets-40-lb-bag-3195163


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep those are the ones. They usually are 100% pine sawdust compressed into pellets. They absorb every thing


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 7, 2011)

I use the same thing and they really cut down on the smell. The only time I smell anything is when I clean the box.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 7, 2011)

Might just have to check it out. A little leary being new to bunnies. My husband mentioned the glue they use in the wood stove pellets compared to feline pine.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 7, 2011)

You can also use horse stall bedding. These are also a wood pellet and are marketed for horses and other livestock. Some brands use the exact same ones for their wood stove pellets and the horse bedding. Feed stores should have theses as well. 

I have used both horse stall pellets and wood stove pellets without issues. I do have grates over my litter boxes, so my rabbits are not usually in direct contact with them. Both work quite well and I only use one over another based on what is easily available at the time.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jul 7, 2011)

I use aspen shavings. I find they're very absorbant and hold the smell well. They're crazy expensive at a pet store, but cheap at any farm/livestock supply store.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 7, 2011)

My bunny has fluffy long hair. I read aspen isn't good for that kind of bunny. Tends to get stuck.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 7, 2011)

The wood stove pellets are good at not sticking in fur. I have an angora and he occasionally has bits of hay in his fur, but not the litter.


----------



## LionBunn (Jul 8, 2011)

I didn't see the stove pellets maybe because its summer. I did find these to try. They also had a 40 lb. bag for 6.99 for horses(same thing).
http://www.tractorsupply.com/cozy-n-fresh-trade-natural-pine-pellets-20-lb--2181014


----------



## blthmm (Jul 11, 2011)

I should look for wood stove pellets... I use Carefresh and it doesn't smell, but it's not dry. Just one little piddle and there's a huge wet spot my bunny has to sit in.


----------

